# What's your other hobbies?



## MOwino (Nov 3, 2012)

What other things do you enjoy doing other than wine making?

My other main hobby is Pool/billiards and trick shots. (I have a couple of trick shot videos if anyone is interested in seeing them) I also enjoy metal detecting and I am a bit of an amateur photographer.

How about you?


----------



## Julie (Nov 3, 2012)

winemaking takes most of my spare time but when I'm not doing that, out with the hubby jeepin.


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 3, 2012)

My other hobbies are amateur radio/shortwave listening, bass fishing, and on occasion playing chess though I'm not so good at chess yet.


----------



## BobF (Nov 3, 2012)

One of my other hobbies is *drinking* wine


----------



## Hokapsig (Nov 3, 2012)

Baseball cards and trains...


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Nov 3, 2012)

Indoor hobbies are making stained glass, quilting and needlework. Outside hobbies are fishing, boating and gardening.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Bass fishing and freshwater aquariums are my other two hobbies. Unfortunately I don't have any fish tanks set up right now though.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 3, 2012)

Play chess, jeeping, riding a Harley, playing soccer, playing video games, and raising chickens...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 3, 2012)

Cooking, grilling/BBQ. Keeping the kids (two boys, 5 and 3 1/2) from killing each other.


----------



## Thig (Nov 3, 2012)

Motorcycles and guitars.


----------



## keena (Nov 3, 2012)

MOwino said:


> What other things do you enjoy doing other than wine making?
> 
> My other main hobby is Pool/billiards and trick shots. (I have a couple of trick shot videos if anyone is interested in seeing them) I also enjoy metal detecting and I am a bit of an amateur photographer.
> 
> How about you?



I love pool. I'm def interested in them videos. Can always appreciate a good truck shot. Im three only college kid I know of that has a pool table in their college apartment. Lol

My other big hobby is guns. Me and a friend that has done a few years active duty over seas in the national guard shoot together. I have about 6 guns right now but plan to get more into it after I graduate and can afford it.

My other smaller hobbies are fish aquariums, fishing, and anything with engines

Also for the last 10 years I've helped run a free outdoor ice skating rink during winter. Me and my family volunteering have made it so everyone can even rent skates for free.


----------



## bakervinyard (Nov 3, 2012)

Woodworking, Reading and Traveling.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 3, 2012)

Not so much hobbies, but interests I have are gardening and cooking, particularly Italian dishes. I was heavily into restoring old cars (Packards) for about 30 years but I ended that diversion when I sold my last one, a 1933 Standard Eight Sedan.

BTW, I have a lot of old car literature and some Packard parts if anyone knows of someone with an interest.


----------



## Deezil (Nov 3, 2012)

Gardening, Photography, Writing, Sleeping (thats right, i said it  ), Cooking, Fish/Aquariums, Fishing (when i have time)


----------



## joea132 (Nov 3, 2012)

Motorcycles, cigars (tried growing tobacco too), the occasional batch of beer, tried making sausage, firearms, hunting deer and pheasant, fishing. I think that just about covers most of it. I'm always trying some crazy new hobby all the time though!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 3, 2012)

I grow Giant Pumpkins competitively, The largest I've grown was 1401.5 lbs, we were part of a PBS documentary series "In the Pursuit of excellence" made a few years ago about the hobby call "The Lords of the Gourd", other hobbies are Soil Biology, organic gardening (traditional as well), Cooking and Firearms, not necessarily in that order...lol


----------



## pjd (Nov 3, 2012)

My hobbies or interests include coin collecting, gardening, golfing, traveling and home brewing. Winemaking is still my primary interest.


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 3, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> I grow Giant Pumpkins competitively, The largest I've grown was 1401.5 lbs



Wow, that would make a lot of pies.


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 4, 2012)

Found out that one of my new hobbies is going over your neighbors house and drinking/sampling their wine,,(runningwolf;;;;;even going into their wine cellar and getting some wine,,,lol,,,with no problem) yep,,,that is a great new hobby!!


----------



## offdagrid (Nov 4, 2012)

BobF said:


> One of my other hobbies is *drinking* wine


 
This is my hobbie too


----------



## MOwino (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, it's a pretty diverse crowd we got here. Lots of people seem to have some common interest though, like fishing, aquariums and chess. It's always interesting to see what others are doing. 1400 LB Pumpkin WOW! That's awesome!

Here are a couple of my trick shot videos, needless to say it's the product of a wasted youth! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzxTd-KYun4&list=UUy4cxH-hw4bNNRcg0jy9IYQ&index=5&feature=plcp[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc688MYrgDc&list=UUy4cxH-hw4bNNRcg0jy9IYQ&index=4&feature=plcp[/ame]

Anyone here play chess online? I would like to play some but I'm not really that good.

Chris


----------



## Deezil (Nov 4, 2012)

I enjoy chess & pool/billiards... Better at the first than i am at the second, but i enjoy them both... Just never have the opportunity to play lol


----------



## btom2004 (Nov 4, 2012)

MOwino said:


> Wow, it's a pretty diverse crowd we got here. Lots of people seem to have some common interest though, like fishing, aquariums and chess. It's always interesting to see what others are doing. 1400 LB Pumpkin WOW! That's awesome!
> 
> Here are a couple of my trick shot videos, needless to say it's the product of a wasted youth!
> 
> ...


wow great video


----------



## scotty (Nov 4, 2012)

smoking food--making sausages--just starting beer-motorized 2 wheels--gizmos to run my mashing automatically--magician.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a 63 corvette that I bought in 1969. I have restored it and cruise around in it to cruise ins. 

I live on a lake in Florida where I Boat a good bit with lots of friends who live close by. I also have a home on a very small lake in Alabama. Whether I like it or not, I spend a lot of time keeping up those places.


----------



## spaniel (Nov 4, 2012)

Running (I spent ~4 years trying to qualify for the olympic trials)
Shooting (shot competitively in college)
Hunting
Lots of outdoor upkeep - vines, berry bushes, gardens

With 3 little kids, none of my hobbies...including winemaking...get the time they used to!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 4, 2012)

MOwino said:


> Wow, it's a pretty diverse crowd we got here. Lots of people seem to have some common interest though, like fishing, aquariums and chess. It's always interesting to see what others are doing. 1400 LB Pumpkin WOW! That's awesome!
> 
> Here are a couple of my trick shot videos, needless to say it's the product of a wasted youth!
> 
> ...


Cool videos!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2012)

MOwino those video's are incredible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 4, 2012)

I guess a pic to show how big a 1401.5 lb fruit is would have been nice eh?....LOL

These fruit grow between 20-45 lbs a night!

Tom


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow Tom, that pumpkin is insane!!!!! So what do you do with it after the competition?


----------



## Winegirl (Nov 4, 2012)

I also make beer, only from extract kits though, nothing local for all grain, and I love photography.

Tom, Holy smokes, now that is a pumpkin!!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 4, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I have a 63 corvette that I bought in 1969. I have restored it and cruise around in it to cruise ins.
> 
> I live on a lake in Florida where I Boat a good bit with lots of friends who live close by. I also have a home on a very small lake in Alabama. Whether I like it or not, I spend a lot of time keeping up those places.


 
olusteebus, is it a split window or a convertible?


----------



## MrKevin (Nov 4, 2012)

Wine making,Bible study, scuba diving, harley riding, and skydiving Ive done and am trying to make it my next hobby.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 4, 2012)

Winemaking has kinda taken over lately, but I also enjoy (indoors) reading, playing video games, and spending time with my wonderful wife. (Outdoors) I love snowboarding*, kayaking, hiking, biking, ATVing (my avatar), and camping.

*I can't wait for the snow!!! That's me at Snowshoe, WV last year!


----------



## MOwino (Nov 4, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> I guess a pic to show how big a 1401.5 lb fruit is would have been nice eh?....LOL
> 
> These fruit grow between 20-45 lbs a night!
> 
> Tom



Thats INSANE!!!!!!!! 20 -45 lbs a night, wow! Is it a special variety of pumpkin or growing style or what?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 4, 2012)

> Wow Tom, that pumpkin is insane!!!!! So what do you do with it after the competition?



We used to make an awesome Halloween display, but in the past few years, buyers will come to the weigh offs and pay up to $1.00 per lb depending on Color, shape and size, they in turn use them to attract crowds for businesses, Halloween parties (a buddy of mine sells at least one giant pkn to a NFL ball player for his kids Halloween party), or I'll donate them to good causes such as fundraisers for a zoo in upstate NY, or other good causes.
The coolest part is seeing the smiles on young children's faces when they first see them...lol, or driving down the interstate with one uncovered in the back of the truck...lol



> That's INSANE!!!!!!!! 20 -45 lbs a night, wow! Is it a special variety of pumpkin or growing style or what?



Yes, they are from the Dill's Atlantic Giants strain, we actually perform controlled crosses (no bees) based upon genetic characteristics that we want to breed into a cross, it may be Super orange color, or very thick walls, or desired shape. 
A lot of pre-planning is necessary, which is followed by many soil test analysis per season, preseason as well as during the season to try to balance the soil so nutrients do not get locked up, these plants and fruit literally will drain a soil of nutrients by season end, not to mention tissue tests during the season in order to determine which nutrients may be lacking, or may be in excess in the plant itself. Growers send me all of this info, I read the report results, make recommendations, and I design fertilizing programs based on their individual needs. Soil biology is one of the biggest factors, not to mention insect and disease control. 
Pumpkin plants and grape vines are extremely similar in nutrient needs, they also are susceptible to many of the same pathogens and insects, a lot of similarities.
On average, 40-50 hrs a weeks spent in the patch is common, there is so much to it that I would bore you even more then I just did...lol

If anyone wants seeds to try it out, just let me know.

Tom


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 4, 2012)

Rocky said:


> olusteebus, is it a split window or a convertible?



It is a split window. I restored it to just the way it was when I bought when I was 26!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful car, Olusteebus. I am at Hilton Head on vacation and today I went to the Concours d'Elegance at the car show here. They had two splits, both FI'd. I was happy that a Packard (1905 Brass) won _Best of Show_. There were some very nice cars here. I saw what was my first car (black 1958 Impala Convertible). Brought back some great memories.


----------



## Deezil (Nov 4, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> If anyone wants seeds to try it out, just let me know.



Might have to take you up on that


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 4, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I saw what was my first car (black 1958 Impala Convertible). Brought back some great memories.


 
LOL! Lucky you! My first car was a 1974 AMC Gremlin, Levi Edition!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful Vette!!


----------



## MOwino (Nov 4, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> It is a split window. I restored it to just the way it was when I bought when I was 26!



Love that car!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazing Vette!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 4, 2012)

Alot of my time is devoted to Boy Scouts, I am a Assistant Scoutmaster,Quartermaster, high adventure advisor,committee member and just like going on campouts teaching all the boys new skills they will need in the future.

In my spare time I enjoy boating,fishing (mainly Lake Michigan sport fishing ) , biking and family time.


----------



## roadpupp (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been a motorcycle guy for the last 15 years. Cross country rides, group rides, track days and amateur roadracing. Now with a young family I have little time so I just teach motorcycle safety through the DOT. 

Every two years I raise money and donate deliver and install solar powered lighting systems to people in need in the poorest countries. Haiti, Nepal and Guatemala. Hoping to go to Africa next year. Really rewarding work and a fun adventure getting around these developing nations.  

Winemaking is by far my biggest obsession now! All my spare time and resources are going into it now. I blame all of you!


----------



## g8keeper (Nov 5, 2012)

bowling is my biggest hobby, granted with finances nowadays, i only bowl once a week....other hobbies are pool, darts, and playing euchre (some of you pennsylvania folks should be familiar with that...lol...), but most of these have taken a back burner....mostly just time for work and the family now....


----------



## BobF (Nov 5, 2012)

Wildlife habitat is my hobby when I work on my own property, and a profession when I work on other people's.

My favorite and most rewarding part of this is conversion of exotic grass stands to native stands of warm season prairie grasses mixed with forbes.

It's amazing how quickly wildlife moves in to populate these areas.

Converting overgrown forest/wooded areas to more open savanna/wooded savanna areas is also a very cool type of transformation.

And it all keeps weight in check


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 5, 2012)

> very two years I raise money and donate deliver and install solar powered lighting systems to people in need in the poorest countries. Haiti, Nepal and Guatemala. Hoping to go to Africa next year. Really rewarding work and a fun adventure getting around these developing nations.



WOW...I am humbled! My hat is off to you!


----------



## keena (Nov 6, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> bowling is my biggest hobby, granted with finances nowadays, i only bowl once a week....other hobbies are pool, darts, and playing euchre (some of you pennsylvania folks should be familiar with that...lol...), but most of these have taken a back burner....mostly just time for work and the family now....



Euchre is huge in Wisconsin! I play it with my room mates almost every day! Its funny how when I leave Wisconsin I don't find many ppl who even know what it is..


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 6, 2012)

Jogging, 5k races, hunting, fishing, golf, sports with the kids.


----------



## g8keeper (Nov 6, 2012)

keena said:


> Euchre is huge in Wisconsin! I play it with my room mates almost every day! Its funny how when I leave Wisconsin I don't find many ppl who even know what it is..


 
i know what you mean....being from michigan, it's hard to believe how many people are like "huh....what's that" when you travel...lol...


----------



## keena (Nov 7, 2012)

MOwino... Those are amazing shots. I'm def gunna try a few!


----------



## Julie (Nov 7, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> ........playing euchre (some of you pennsylvania folks should be familiar with that...lol...........


 
ROFLMAO, yes I do, my Mom and Dad every Saturday night


----------



## Dugger (Nov 7, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> We used to make an awesome Halloween display, but in the past few years, buyers will come to the weigh offs and pay up to $1.00 per lb depending on Color, shape and size, they in turn use them to attract crowds for businesses, Halloween parties (a buddy of mine sells at least one giant pkn to a NFL ball player for his kids Halloween party), or I'll donate them to good causes such as fundraisers for a zoo in upstate NY, or other good causes.
> The coolest part is seeing the smiles on young children's faces when they first see them...lol, or driving down the interstate with one uncovered in the back of the truck...lol
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on a great result from this hobby, Tom. 
Growing giant pumpkins is quite popular here in Nova Scotia - Howard Dill, who developed these seeds, is from Windsor, a small town about a half hour away. I remember, perhaps 25 years ago, when he grew one about 500 pounds and astounded everyone and it then became a challenge that many took on to grow one of these. I could only manage about 200 lbs but my nephew got one to about 700 lbs - what a struggle that was to get that on the back of the truck to take to the weigh off! Howard died a few years ago but his son carries on the tradition and every fall their farm is opened up to the public. He's become somewhat of a local hero and a statue was recently erected in Windsor recognizing him, not only for his work in pumpkins but also for his other passion of hockey. He has a small pond on his farm, known as Long Pond, that he has claimed to be the birthplace of hockey (there is literature from the early 1800's supporting this). This created a lot of controversy with others from away claiming they were the birthplace, but Howard quietly but persistently presented his case and his claim has been quite widely recognized in the hockey world.
After the weigh off in Windsor every year, there is a pumpkin regatta where the giant pumpkins are hollowed out and paddled across a small lake - it has become a popular event and is a blast to watch. This fall there were 35 entries and for once no one sank! 
Seems I got a bit carried away with this, but I wanted you to know something of the origin of these seeds and how they seem to have spawned a whole industry. Howard would be thrilled to see that a 2000 lb pumpkin has now been grown, probably a direct descendant from the seeds he developed from experiments at his kitchen table! 
Again, congratulations on your success.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 7, 2012)

Duggar,
Great post! I am very familiar with the Dill Family, he is a hero to all giant pumpkin growers! When Howard died it was a sad day, but you are correct, Danny does a great job carrying the torch.
The weigh offs are great, and I've been involved in a few regattas...at least on the carving the pumpkin into a boat end of it...I am way to large to fit in one...lol.. I usually go to the Cooperstown NY weigh off, followed by a weigh off near Scranton PA and then RI.
I was at Topsfield when Ron Wallace weighed the 2009 lb World record, Ron is a personal friend and he credits it all back to the Dill family as well!
Thanks again for the kind words, what a small world it is!
Tom


----------



## BobF (Nov 7, 2012)

Did I mentions guitars already?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 7, 2012)

LOL....I guess we over did our Giant Pumpkin talk....lmao


----------



## Sirs (Nov 8, 2012)

I love to do a ton of things talking is one of my favorite things to do, after that its artwork either on paper or on the computer. I love to alter images,do wallpapers of any type for computers.
I collect all kinds of stuff cards,comics, glass, old house and farm implements in other words most everything,oh specially glassware.
The one thing I enjoy more than anything is my wife, she is my pain and I so love my pain, she is always first no matter what.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Nov 8, 2012)

I enjoy smoking meat, then eating it! Good hobby!



I built my golf cart... and love playing golf. Another good hobby. 



I enjoy relaxing in this while sipping on what make in the house. I call it "sip and soak"



We've got a 33' 5th wheel in the country where we enjoy some of our weekends, so I guess you could call that a hobby



And I love the Jeep and where it can take me. Love to trail ride



And I love wine making!!! I've probably missed something.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Nov 8, 2012)

Olusteebus, WHAT A CAR! Wow! Love it.


----------



## UBB (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow Olusteebus! Love the Vette.

I'm into classic cars as well. Have a 67 Camaro SS that the wife and I like to cruise around in and take to an occasional show.

Love to hunt and fish as well though don't get out to fish so much it seems since my dad passed away. Taking over his vineyard and trying to keep up with that takes up a lot more of my time but I enjoy it so my wine making 'hobby' is slowly becoming an obsession!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Nov 8, 2012)

MOwino said:


> Wow, it's a pretty diverse crowd we got here. Lots of people seem to have some common interest though, like fishing, aquariums and chess. It's always interesting to see what others are doing. 1400 LB Pumpkin WOW! That's awesome!
> 
> Here are a couple of my trick shot videos, needless to say it's the product of a wasted youth!
> 
> ...


 

Amazing shots, Chris! Now, how many felts and pool tips do you go through?


----------



## Wiccan_Lager (Nov 29, 2012)

I am a cofounder of a ghost hunting group, I read the tarot, I play guitar and am an amatuer photographer. I am also studying astronomy in hoped of being able to draw up natal charts. I am an avid whiskey fan as well (just bought myself of Knobb Creek lat night. Man that is some potent stuff.)


----------



## BobF (Nov 29, 2012)

I was way into astronomy years ago. Even did astrophotography for a bit.

A few of my pics:
http://s524.beta.photobucket.com/user/BobF_bucket/library/astro


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 29, 2012)

SpoiledRotten said:


> Olusteebus, WHAT A CAR! Wow! Love it.



I like your choice in colleges!


----------



## keena (Nov 29, 2012)

Wiccan_Lager said:


> I am a cofounder of a ghost hunting group.



That sounds interesting! Any crazy encounters?


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 30, 2012)

Wiccan_Lager said:


> I am a cofounder of a ghost hunting group



I have some friends here in Albuquerque, who are a sort of "ghost hunters" and every halloween become local celebrities, last year I went with them to see an abandoned asylum with lots of spooky legends trying to find ghosts, it was for a feature story I was writing for our newspaper for the halloween edition, when we were inside the building taking pictures we almost got shot by the banditos, a motorcycle gang who owns the property, they had AK-47's and pitbull dogs with them and said we were trasspassing, so needless to say, after that experience I won't believe in ghosts anymore...


----------



## Grey_Wolf_Spirits (Nov 30, 2012)

My other and only hobby beside wine making (because it takes all of my spare time) is keeping my son's racing go karts going and traveling to races.


----------



## rezod11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> Baseball cards and trains...



My father-in-law also is into trains! He has/d a train shop in New Kensington for a long time.


----------



## bein_bein (Dec 1, 2012)

I just posted these pics on another thread, but my other hobby is customizing older metric motorcycles. I do all the work myself including the paint

Here's a before and after pics of two bikes I have done

82 750 Maxim
before





After







82 Sahdow 500
before





After





I also put a new paint job on my main ride, 01 Shadow 750
Before...





...and after..















so while my wine is busy aging/clearing or fermenting... I'm out in the garage or on the bikes


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 1, 2012)

WOW those are some great looking bikes!!! BobF I really enjoyd this pictures you took of the moon and planets. Nice telescope!


----------



## BobF (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Dan

bein_bein - Nice two-wheelers!

Here are a couple of my most recent rides. The Screamin Eagle was the last. I got rid of it a couple of years ago. The other is a '95 DWG. There were others. A 1000 Sporty and a Heritage Springer ...


----------



## BobF (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's the Springer:


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 2, 2012)

Dang nice bikes here.


----------



## keena (Dec 2, 2012)

My bikes just a lil dif than all yours haha


----------



## Bubba1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's Mine 2010 Ultra Classic


----------



## BobF (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice ride bubba


----------



## Deezil (Dec 4, 2012)

You guys all make me want a bike! Love the bikes like Bubba's and BobF's first pic on this page.. But priorities are priorities - gotta plant my vines first!


----------



## ke3ju (Dec 5, 2012)

*My Hobies aside from Wine Making*

Amateur Radio (KE3JU)
Golf
Firearms
Cheese Making
Computers (is my living too)


----------



## MonteroRed (Dec 6, 2012)

Trapshooting
Bbq competitions
Amateur gunsmithing
Canning fall harvest
Smoking cheese
Making rings out of old sterling silver spoons
Hunting 
Fishing....


----------



## MonteroRed (Dec 6, 2012)

Mostly guns lately


----------



## bein_bein (Dec 7, 2012)

MonteroRed said:


> Mostly guns lately



Come in handy when the Zombies start comin' around...


----------



## Deezil (Dec 7, 2012)

Deezil said:


> Gardening, Photography, Writing, Sleeping (thats right, i said it  ), Cooking, Fish/Aquariums, Fishing (when i have time)



Since getting approval to plant some grapes, i've been reading about raising sheep & spinning wool, keeping bees, expanding my "gardening" to help with my "sustainable agriculture"/biodynamic-ish/organic-ish/personal take on the care of the vineyard..

Trying to work on establishing more facets to the local ecosystem, to enhance the overall health and sustainability of the land


----------



## keena (Dec 9, 2012)

Deezil said:


> Since getting approval to plant some grapes, i've been reading about raising sheep & spinning wool, keeping bees, expanding my "gardening" to help with my "sustainable agriculture"/biodynamic-ish/organic-ish/personal take on the care of the vineyard..



Keeping bees sounds interesting. I have an interest in raising animals, reptiles, insects, ect.. That people often buy and abandon, or others are afraid of. I've seen these creatures live rough lives a pets of people I know and I try to improve it for them.

I've had a tarantula, piranha, bearded dragon, a very aggressive biting albino ferret, and a few others. I've successfully found homes that I believe were healthy for all of them except my piranha.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2013)

Riding my harley, scuba diving(bin a while)and wine making is my newest addiction!


----------



## keena (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome looking ride, were the pics taken in a graveyard on purpose? Lol


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2013)

lol.....keena,... yes i was visiting an old loved one, and was inspired....


----------



## keena (Jan 4, 2013)

I must say it makes a mean looking background for that nice ride!


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Keena...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not a biker, but that is a sweet looking ride.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Boatboy:


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jan 5, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Riding my harley, scuba diving(bin a while)and wine making is my newest addiction!


 
Have you got an obsession with graveyards?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2013)

Man, you guys need some hobbies!!! LOL. Mainly just fishing here but I do enough of that for all of you believe me! Just got back from it 2 hours ago and will be going out again tomorrow morning. Used to race dirtbikes, play billiards and darts both i n leagues. Used to do a lot of 4 wheelin with my jeeps. Just dont have the money for that stuff any more or the back to do some of the other stuff. I have an older house that was a foreclosure that takes up the rest of my time now when I have a few $'s to do anything and family fills in any gaps.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 5, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> My father-in-law also is into trains! He has/d a train shop in New Kensington for a long time.


 

Send me some info on that. I used to work in New Ken....


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 5, 2013)

Besides winemaking, and when I'm not studying for my Bio degree: Fishing, hunting, target shooting (new hobby), gardening (even grow fruits for wine), computer games, traveling and hosting wine tastings. I also enjoy cooking, canning, and preserving food. LEarning skills to be self sufficient. Already cut my living expenses by 65% after my job loss this past spring.


----------



## toddrod (Jan 6, 2013)

Competition pistol shooting, bullet casting and reloading, fishing, smoking meats, canning.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 6, 2013)

Auto restoration and hot rodding...


----------



## jswordy (Jan 6, 2013)

xanxer82 said:


> hosting wine tastings. I also enjoy cooking, canning, and preserving food. LEarning skills to be self sufficient. Already cut my living expenses by 65% after my job loss this past spring.


 
That's gotta feel good. Keep it up, it is worth it!

We got off the consumer lifestyle 20 years ago, and it has been great to see the effect on our bank account, but especially on our feeling of freedom. I too lost my job. Fortunately, I was able to pick something up at a steep reduction in pay after 6 weeks unemployed. Living our low-consumption lifestyle made that whole process a ton less stressful that it would have been if we were on the credit card.

My one luxury is the auto hot rodding hobby, but I only indulge it when there truly is money in the bank for it from some other sales activity or work.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 6, 2013)

toddrod said:


> Competition pistol shooting, bullet casting and reloading, fishing, smoking meats, canning.



Which calibers do you reload?


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 6, 2013)

jswordy said:


> That's gotta feel good. Keep it up, it is worth it!
> 
> We got off the consumer lifestyle 20 years ago, and it has been great to see the effect on our bank account, but especially on our feeling of freedom. I too lost my job. Fortunately, I was able to pick something up at a steep reduction in pay after 6 weeks unemployed. Living our low-consumption lifestyle made that whole process a ton less stressful that it would have been if we were on the credit card.
> 
> My one luxury is the auto hot rodding hobby, but I only indulge it when there truly is money in the bank for it from some other sales activity or work.



I decided to go back to school instead of getting another dead end contract job. It's been tough and will be for the next two years. Still work part time here and again but it's a struggle. Will pay off in the end though. Starting salaries in the field I want to get into are about 30% more than what I capped out at in my old job.


----------

